
Tesla Autopilot Review: It classified ~30% of other cars, and 1% of bicyclists - Quanttek
https://medium.com/startup-grind/tesla-autopilot-review-bikers-will-die-212a8be4d8e7
======
jaquers
Hasn't this feature been out for like more than a year? Just saw an Elon tweet
from last year talking about 250M miles logged on Autopilot... I feel like we
would have heard about pedestrians/bikers being mowed down. I recall that the
one death I have heard about, the car was not at fault.

------
photojosh
"Tesla Autopilot Review: Bikers will die"

Sensationalism.

Just because bike riders aren't labelled as such, doesn't mean that the Tesla
software doesn't see them as _generic obstacles_ and avoid them successfully.

I commute via bike, so I'm certainly invested in Teslas not killing me...

